# Sistemas de transmisión para Robotica (Motores DC)



## QuimCri (Oct 15, 2012)

Saludos a todos en el foro.

Hace poco me estoy interesando en construir pequeños "robotcillos" y sistemas automatizados, y para ello necesito motores que puedan mover las estructuras que estoy haciendo. Hice un seguidor de línea negra, y compré en una tienda de reventa un par de reductores de desecho (sacados de alguna máquina), que trabajan con motores dc de 3v y tienen fuerza aceptable. Sin embargo, para mi, no es bueno comprar siempre los reductores, sino que sería bueno aprender a hacerlos. He hecho un sistema con algunos piñones comprados, pero el segundo ejercicio (una grúa) no tiene fuerza para mover el peso.

Les agradezco si ustedes me pueden explicar ¿tiene más fuerza un motor dc de carrito de juguete si le acoplo un sistema tornillo sinfin-corona que si le acoplo un árbol de piñones? ¿Cual es la diferencia? La velocidad no me interesa, pues lo que quiero es poder levantar 1 kilo con un motorcillo de 3v, y esa es una duda que me asalta.

Perdón por lo ignorante de la pregunta pero me interesa aprender a hacer unas buenas transmisiones que usen motores pequeños y tengan buena fuerza.

Gracias por su atención y respuesta.


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 17, 2012)

Es bueno que quieras aprender. Ahora, solo te falta información; busca información sobre Transmisión de Potencia Mecánica, puedes empezar con sistemas de banda-polea, y después transmisión con engranes, ya posteriormente biela-manivela y así sucesivamente.

Ahora, de este tema hay mucha teoría, muchos cálculos y mucho que leer, no te vayas a aburrir, busca información práctica, por ejemplo, puedes utilizar la información de Engranajes que tiene uno de los temas del curso "Introducción a la robótica" de la Carnegie Mellon Robotics Academy:

http://www.education.rec.ri.cmu.edu/content/lego/curriculum/index.htm

saludos!


----------

